# Tips for NREMT B



## EMT91 (Apr 26, 2012)

I am going to be taking the NREMT B exam soon, and I was wondering if anyone could give me some tips/hints in terms of the test. I have heard that if open and clear the airway is an option, its most likely the right answer, and I have also heard that the nasal cannula is always the wrong answer....I tend to overthink questions, and get more in depth and so sometimes I answer the question wrong because I go with the more logical answer to me, if that makes sense. Any tips on what to expect and how to deal with the test?


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 26, 2012)

Browse or search the forums on here. This exact question has been asked ad nauseum, and there's been a wealth of great information provided


----------



## EMT91 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ah, my apologies. I just wanted to make sure that I got current info, as the test may have changed since this site opened. Thanks though!


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 26, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> Ah, my apologies. I just wanted to make sure that I got current info, as the test may have changed since this site opened. Thanks though!



No worries. And you will absolutely be able to find current info. This question gets asked at least once a week  

That said, if there are any specific questions you have that you can't find, ask away!


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 26, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> I am going to be taking the NREMT B exam soon, and I was wondering if anyone could give me some tips/hints in terms of the test. I have heard that if open and clear the airway is an option, its most likely the right answer, and I have also heard that the nasal cannula is always the wrong answer....I tend to overthink questions, and get more in depth and so sometimes I answer the question wrong because I go with the more logical answer to me, if that makes sense. Any tips on what to expect and how to deal with the test?



I wouldn't really go by what others say, as not everyone gets the same test question or has the same experience in taking the exam. I just took the NREMT-B yesterday and I can tell you there were multiple times that I selected a nasal cannula as my answer as that was the most appropriate with the given scenario. 

The biggest tip I can give you is RELAX and take your time... You have more than enough time to read each question carefully and then select the most appropriate answer. 

There are multiple websites that have been posted in similar topics that are great sources to practice your knowledge as well as determine your weaknesses, so I recommend you search for a few of those. I believe the one I used was www.emtb.com or something along those lines.

Aside from that, I also went over a bunch of the key terms in each chapter just to regurgitate it back into my memory.

I guess I didn't do as stellar as I thought I had done since I stopped in the average range of 70's, but in my opinion this exam was a piece of cake compared to my state exam.

Since I cannot get into specifics, I will only tell you that most of my questions revolved around respiratory distress, different kinds of shocks, and cardiac. But as I said previously, each exam varies person to person as it randomly selects questions from the test bank (or so I was told, lol).

Anyways, I wish you the best luck!


----------



## Martyn (Apr 27, 2012)

MochaRaf said:


> I guess I didn't do as stellar as I thought I had done since I stopped in the average range of 70's, but in my opinion this exam was a piece of cake compared to my state exam.


 

But did you pass?


----------



## Melmd (Apr 27, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> I tend to overthink questions, and get more in depth and so sometimes I answer the question wrong because I go with the more logical answer to me, if that makes sense. Any tips on what to expect and how to deal with the test?



The questions in the Pearson vue exam is presented in such a way that it doesn't end up to be a trick question. Just keep your answers simple and always answer within your BLS scope of practice, even if you know some advanced techniques or procedures always stick with the basic answers such as non-rebreather mask, start CPR immediately after the AED says no shock needed, treating life threatening problems during the initial assessment  etc.

The only problem in the computer exam is that you can't skip a question, you need to deal with it in order to move to the next question. 

Just relax, take your time and i know you can make it! Good luck!


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 27, 2012)

Martyn said:


> But did you pass?



Yes I did! Guess I should have stated that from the get-go as the initial statement can be a bit unclear, lol.


----------

